# a question for the guys..



## kindness (Dec 7, 2009)

Has a married woman ever hit on you?

If so, how did she do it? Was she obvious about it? Or did she just send out heavy signals in hopes that you would respond?

What was the outcome?


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

kindness said:


> Has a married woman ever hit on you?
> 
> If so, how did she do it? Was she obvious about it? Or did she just send out heavy signals in hopes that you would respond?
> 
> What was the outcome?


Yes.

Not rudely obvious about it, but persistent to the point that it became obvious.

Nothing came of it. I imagined I would think less of such a person, but I did not. For some reason, I felt kind of protective.

Feelings are so inappropriate, I often wonder what they are for.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

kindness said:


> Has a married woman ever hit on you?
> 
> If so, how did she do it? Was she obvious about it? Or did she just send out heavy signals in hopes that you would respond?
> 
> What was the outcome?


I wonder how is a good way to answer this question and be productive to the spirit of this forum.

I am comfortable to be honest about my personal experiences, so I will say that it is most common for me and several other men in my work to be routinely, if sometimes up to several times a month by certain women to be "hit on" in so many ways, usually by married women, even to the point of it being very easy to get a woman terminated for sexual harrassment if I was so inclined.

That is why I am amazed to ever hear someone say a woman has no sex drive compared to a man, I simply wonder what kind of shelters so many people may put themself into. :scratchhead:

But seeing also the mindset of myself, and my immediate coworkers. My professional position has allowed me to be very much in control of what I do day to day and so as a "go to man" in my particular area, which is both a very modern technical field, and also occasionally is supervising construction and equipment upgrades which requires sometimes a physical effort, and often involving in dealing harshly with other construction and contracting men occasionally. 

Perhaps for many of my women coworkers and also customers and vendors they seem immediately at ease and put into a "fun" state of mind almost immediately from the "testosterone" as many of them say of my immediate workplace. 

For instance, it was not long ago that a young, attractive, and married programmer was comfortable enough to sit in my lap to explain some aspect of the control programming, this was her own doing and I did nothing to encourage it! And many times later did she put herself very much in the position for me to feel expected to "make a move", it was very obvious, yet again I am not in need of emotional or sexual relations outside of my marriage. 

So see it is not easy to not be rude as to the professional danger of sexual harrasment accusations of such behavior, also to not give the wrong impression that I am interested in infidelity, but also to as a man enjoy still the playfullness and flirtation! 

Other times it is simply emotoinal, as the married woman will, even without prompting, share with her her unhappiness with her husband or other strictly verbal invitations to get to know her better. Again it is a tricky situation as not to be overly offensive, yet also to communicate that I am not wanting to explore even just an inappropriate emotional relationship outside of my marriage. 

This is also all in in the modern corporate environment that says men are dangerously harrassing to woman, and if a woman was to say something or retaliate know she will be believed over the man, so again I must tread lightly while still being professional and still being a man who enjoys life. 

Outside of my workplace it is very obvious that any who know me I am only interested in my wife and I keep my attention on her so that is not a problem at least with married women in that regard.


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

kindness said:


> Has a married woman ever hit on you?
> 
> If so, how did she do it? Was she obvious about it? Or did she just send out heavy signals in hopes that you would respond?
> 
> What was the outcome?


Yes, it's happened once. She didn't come right out and verbalize anything, but made it very clear through her actions and 'hints' that she was there for the taking if I chose. I chose NOT to pursue as I myself was happily married (and she KNEW my wife!), but I will say it was very flattering. Felt sorry for her husband, though, I do wonder how many others she's tempted that actually responded...


----------

